# Any experience with TB500 or BPC 157?



## Jymjunkie (Sep 6, 2019)

A clinic near my gym offers the peptides. Treatment for 1 month is $200.

i have severe patellar tendonitis in both knees, some tendonitis in right elbow.
i have rested and iced them for 30 days now and not much improvement.
as much as i hate leg day, i hate not doing leg day. 
The clinic is confident this will make a HUGE improvement in recovery. Just not sure if it is proven effective as i am not familiar with either.

also not sure if this is the right place to post, but any peptide sources that are legit and reliable that may offer these for a much more reasonable price...hard time justifying paying $200/mo


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 6, 2019)

yes, dog sh!t

save your money brother....


----------



## Jymjunkie (Sep 6, 2019)

I figured for $200/mo i could run a small amount of growth and probably see more benefits


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 7, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> I figured for $200/mo i could run a small amount of growth and probably see more benefits



I haven't checked in a while but I know a while back one of the local sources had the Chinese growth hormone for $185 per kit.  IIRC it was ten 10 iU bottles per kit.  If you purchased enough, he'd drop the price down to $150 per kit.  One of my friends purchased ten kits but he's only been on it for a couple of months.  

My point, I'd rock Chinese growth before I'd mess with the peptides.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 7, 2019)

You dont eat fruits or vegetables. Start there


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sounds expensive


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 10, 2019)

picked up some BPC157 when they had a sale going, based on a discussion from another forum. I think it could depend on the amount you're looking at as far as recovery etc. I havent pinned any yet bc was trying to get the liver issue i have "fixed" or "figured out" before running anything new.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 10, 2019)

if you can get Legit GH.....go that route & only that route...

ive spent too much $$ on peps 4-7 yrs back


----------

